# TTGL



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 27, 2010)

The 2nd movie is out. No subs yet, but it deserves it's own thread, because it's not some homosexually FABULOUS animu that tries too hard to be "deep" and "edgy".


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 27, 2010)

.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 27, 2010)

Must see this movie! STTGL!


----------



## X D D X (Jan 27, 2010)

I still haven't seen the first one, but I just finished watching another series so I guess I have the time to see it now


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2010)

Seen it yesterday. 

BEST.
ANIME.
EVAR.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 27, 2010)

Subs are not out yet. If we're lucky, we might get one tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, I just finished watching it, because I don't need subs to watch anything TTGL related.



Spoiler



Not Gurren lagann
Not Arc Gurren Lagann
Not Chouginga Gurren lagann
Not Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
But
FUCKING
CHOU TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN
SO FUCKING AWESOME



One complaint I have for it is that it was too short.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 30, 2010)

Finally finished downloading it. brb watching it. 
dvdguy's a bro.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 30, 2010)

.


----------

